# Bull reds incoming?



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

It seems like the bite has really picked up lately. Iâ€™ve definitely had better luck with the bull reds in the surf over the last couple weeks. Cut mullet and whiting, mostly in the gut before the third bar. 

Yâ€™all having similar success? 

When do yâ€™all expect the run to be in full swing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Halloween

And after every nasty front roils everything up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep mid October to early November somewhere in there is the peak. And that's the spot BTW, the gut between the 2nd and 3rd bar if both are present, but I have had days when they were thick in gut between the 1st and 2nd bar.
A whiting head with a little lan yap is the candy most days, but cut mullet will sometimes trump it all.
I love to catch them then, you might start with four rods and get down to one and not make it back to the beach after a cast before they hit. 
Dang I am making plans the more I think of it.
Big ole bull reds barking on the sand in brilliant color!
IMO the best chance for some great action with big fish for the average surf fisherman.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

The problem Iâ€™ve been having with whiting heads is the small sharks bite off the meat behind the shoulders and leave the head on the hook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That's part of the game. Keep baiting.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

No kidding. I feel like I spend more time with the bait rod and fish bites than the surf rods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Not complaining though. Always a good day on the beach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

I plan to target them this year and try out my new big stick. Hope to have some drag pulling fun. Be nice when you handle them. They've got important business to take care of.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah I only hold them horizontal and only out of the water for a quick pic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Good call on the CPR. They are pretty tough though. Used to work at the redfish hatchery we would net them no problem and get seed stock from dow ditches.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

I made a run to Bolivar yesterday afternoon. I did not arrive until 4:00 or a little later. Water was high and flat. I fished the 2nd gut and caught a couple of small sharks and probs with catffish sucking the bait dry.
Close to dark, I was able to cross the gut to the third bar and make a few casts. Had a strong run but came off after about a minute. Rebaited and caught a 40"/28# Red. She had many spots on both sides of the lower tail. No other bites thereafter. 
I have fished the Bolivar beach forever and have been wanting to try other areas like SLP, Galvez beachfront, Surf Side. Just can't make myself make a change. You guys have any preference on location??


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

I have had my best luck at the Pass or on Bolivar near cuts to inland bayous that hold bait. I definitely feel safer on Bolivar, and it is usually more secluded. I used to fish surfside beach a lot as well, but it can be hit or miss in my experiences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

My norm is to fish the surf just west of the slough (drain) at Johnson Circle. I started fishing that location when the A Frame was still there. Kind of become my location. Have fished the Water Tower at SLP but not much luck there for me. What is it like closer to the pass if you come in the road under the bridge??


----------



## PocketRockets (Jul 1, 2020)

Are they running thick yet?


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Some of my buddies have been getting into them thick in the Galveston ship channel. 6 or 7 in an evening. I havenâ€™t had a chance to hit the surf in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Head up to High Island or Sea Rim. Youâ€™ve fished the surf at other locations for years. Time to see and learn something different. There is a bait shop in Winnie if you need it. 

I used to goto that area of surf long ago. Bull Reds were plentiful up there during the spawning runs. 

Prepare for a WTH moment if you drive up the beach to Sea Rim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

They are catching lots of them in Baffin right off the shorelines and piers. What drives me crazy is that everyone keeps them and then goes and buys another over sized stamp. My BIL got a 50'' a few days ago right at the mouth of Baffin on the new to him Kenner. Quick pic and released.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah that tag was designed for unavoidable accidents, not to intentionally remove prime breeders from the stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluffRat (Oct 4, 2016)

Anything over slot size doesn't taste good anyway


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

BluffRat said:


> Anything over slot size doesn't taste good anyway


Thats what I keep telling those guys but the mindset is the bigger the better and everything goes to the house.


----------

